# What the heck is this?



## Ohiogoldfever (May 15, 2021)

Lots of looking and I can’t seem to figure out what these are. Fairly sure the legs are silver. Some have a metal cylinder between the points.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 15, 2021)

They are induction reed switches.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (May 16, 2021)

Thanks Jonny 5


----------



## zubr (May 20, 2021)

possibly rhodium


----------



## ssabovic (May 20, 2021)

check with magnet it should be nickel(magnetic)


----------



## macfixer01 (May 24, 2021)

A magnet won’t tell you anything, since reed switches are magnetically actuated. The ends of the actual reeds where they make contact may be gold or rhodium plated though.


----------



## Ihava Petcat (Mar 1, 2022)

The plating on the end of the switch is rhodium, but its an incredibly small amount. 999 Dusan just did a youtube on it.


----------



## NitrogenERbiumDYsprosium (Mar 2, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Lots of looking and I can’t seem to figure out what these are. Fairly sure the legs are silver. Some have a metal cylinder between the points.


you have yourself some gems, those tips where they meet in the middle can have rhodium


----------



## NitrogenERbiumDYsprosium (Mar 2, 2022)

Ihava Petcat said:


> The plating on the end of the switch is rhodium, but its an incredibly small amount. 999 Dusan just did a youtube on it.


lol yeah but at $20,000 an ounce i don't mind piling them up


----------



## Hombressino (Mar 3, 2022)

There's a lot of various types I collected over time. Here's couple of photos, just for your reference.


----------



## Kuldne (May 24, 2022)

I just recently processed this material. I had 18g of inner contact tips and get about 0,25 g of gold and 0,071g of rhodium flakes. The pile of rhodium looks bulky but weights almost nothing.


----------

